# Looking to Adopt Very Young Pigeon



## LadyandPheniox (Oct 17, 2002)

Hi all.

It has been a while since I posted here, due to moving, work ... life in general.

Since Pheniox left for the Summerlands Nov.2002 there has not been a day that something doesn't stir up a memory of this short but full life.

We then adopted Horatio and Willow, to white doves, there were already adults and not really interactive like Pheniox. when we were preparing to move to our house this past spring, my sister bird sat for us, and became very attached to the two. They now reside in a beautiful indoor home, with the two dogs who just Adore them.

Now that we will no longer be moving







we would love to adopt any Baby Pige. We are very much used to the hand feeding of a infant and would love to have the closeness and bond the grew between us <Phen and I> (It feels almost odd to be typing in this forum without him pearched on my Monitor.

If any of you have a feral pige, or a baby who is not quite show or race quality. PLEASE let me know. I am only looking for 1 due to the fact that I miss the bonding I had with Phen.

We have set up a Large indoor cage which take up a corner in the livingroom. 

Thank's in advance!
Brightest Blessings!~
Sandra



------------------


----------



## LadyandPheniox (Oct 17, 2002)

Forgot to mention:

Willing to pay for shipping and Box if you are out of state!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your baby, Pheniox. Yes, they do so fill our lives and our hearts when they need us. I had the same interaction with my Skye, who was handraised, but now grown up and lives a grown up pijjie life in our big coop. He does not seem to need me as much anymore! 
He still comes and sits on my shoulder, but it's not the same! 
Keep checking this website as there is always a need for someone to adopt a pigeon, somewhere! Hopefully someone will answer...
Thank you for your love for pigeons, only those that have hand raised them know what wonderful loyal and loving pets they make!
God Bless you....Treesa


----------



## LadyandPheniox (Oct 17, 2002)

GREAT News!!!!!!!!

I was contacted via e-mail by a gal who saw my post here and I am bond for NYC tomorrow afternoon with the hubby and kids to get our new pidge.

We are soooooooo excited!! I am so grateful she found us!!!!









I have set up a tempoary cage for her so to ease her transition. I will let her spend some time there till she goes in the big home.

I have her flight suit ready!! 

I am SOOOOOOOOOo Excited!!!

Will keep you posted and will be placing Pics. on our home page tomorrow night!!!

Brightest Blessings!

Sandra

------------------
Freedom is the distance between Church and State

[This message has been edited by LadyandPheniox (edited August 04, 2003).]


----------



## LadyandPheniox (Oct 17, 2002)

just to let you all know that as of this morning i was notified that the owner of the lil' pige i was to adopt has decided that she is going to keep her.

I am very sad about this. We <the boys and I> worked very hard last night getting the cage I had for Pheniox ready and ordering all the vitamines, a new feeder, leg bands, and waterer.

but it is NOT the monetary thing that bothers me..... it is the fact that both my sons were VERY excited about haveing her here and i HATE to promise them something and not deliver. Even my husband was willing to drive almost 2 hours ONE WAY to bring her home.

I am hoping that maybe she thinks about it more and reconsiders.

until then.........

San


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear this. She should have thought this over a long time before she decided to give the bird to you. I'm sorry the children were also disappointed. 
Hopefully you will get another response, people are defenitely out there with pijjies that need homes. Treesa


----------



## LadyandPheniox (Oct 17, 2002)

Treesa,

Thanks for the message, it really helped. 
Would you believe my husband is out doing a oil change right now because he says " I want to be ready when she calls to change her mind."

Glad he has more faith then me right now

San


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

....You never know, she may reconsider. In any case, I'm sure you will get a pijjie just meant for you! keep the faith! Treesa


----------



## LadyandPheniox (Oct 17, 2002)

Such ends this story........ 

The Father-in-law took it as a pet. Would have been nice to know it last night that he wanted it.

But I am hopeful that we will have one here in our home soon!

Sandra


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by LadyandPheniox:
> *Such ends this story........
> 
> The Father-in-law took it as a pet. Would have been nice to know it last night that he wanted it.
> ...


Did you ever find a baby or youngster pigeon? Where are you located?

Daniel


----------



## LadyandPheniox (Oct 17, 2002)

Daniel,

Yep we did! See Post about Louie in NYS in gen. Discusion.

We are located in Orange county NYS.

Blessed Be,
Sandra


----------

